# Edit someone elses Strava segment?



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Someone around these parts added a segment which unfortunately includes a traffic intersection just before the trail starts... I can't seem to find any info as to whether you can edit someone elses segment? I'm guessing not, but I thought it would be worth asking... I suppose I could flag it and create a new segment that starts where the trail does...

Thanks,

rodeo


----------



## ntoul (Sep 29, 2005)

You can't edit their segment and don't flag it unless its unsafe. Just make a new improved one. It will likely become the more popular one after a while.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Contact the maker.*

I am not sure there is a way to tell who created a segment, but most segments have a comments section where you should be able to communitcate with whoever created it. Post a comment there and see if you get a reply.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Just make a new one. If is shorter than the original then all the riders on the original will get included in your new slightly shorter one.


----------

